# Critique me and Archie jumping



## WoodvillePark (Jan 12, 2011)

Please Critque me and my pony jumping. The last jump is 95cm. So please tell me what you think. Oh by the way Archie is a 14HH Arab/welsh and he is 10 but only been jumping for 6 months. I taught him how to jump.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Look at those knees! They're up by his eyeballs! Great position, both of you. Foot's a bit too much home in the stirrup, but other than that, I got nothin'!


----------



## Dialed In (Jul 2, 2011)

I really like the position of your lower leg  Also, he's a lovely jumper! Great job training him yourself. I did that with my old pony and it was a lot of fun


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wonderful pair. Archie has lovely bascule.


----------



## WoodvillePark (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

your pony has a killer jump!!! hopefully you won't grown much taller than you already are!!


----------



## WoodvillePark (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes thank you Oxer, yes my insturcter think that we will be able to get him up to doing 105cm rounds. The only issue with his jumping it Dazzle boards. Any suggestions? So night he will go straight over them like an angle other nights he will carry on a be like a little 2 year old just seeing somthing for the first time. 

I will post a picture below what he does.


----------



## WoodvillePark (Jan 12, 2011)

This one is that bad I will post the worst one when I can find it tomorrow. I got him over it this one (and it is the horseland jump.) but it just get's annoying.


----------



## HunterChick (Jul 4, 2011)

Your foot is to far in the stirrup, but 3 words for ya BUM IN SADDLE. To do this tuck up nice and tight in the abdomen area, this will bring your leg forward also. Otherwise great!


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

What a great looking jumper! You have done a great job with him.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

pick your hands up keep the contact with the bit, back it up with your legs by squeezing him through the middle of your legs (like a tube of toothpaste) so he is moving up and is clear that you mean business over the fence. if you're not sure, especially since he's been able to get away with looking at it and balking, then he will take that route every time until you tell him he's gotta' listen because you're the one driving this train!


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

To me, it looks like you're resting your hands on his neck. I always got yelled at for that when I started practicing for shows. 


> Pick your hands up keep the contact with the bit


Oxer is right, and it's why I got hollered at. Haha. Other than that, not bad at all!


----------



## WoodvillePark (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you every one I will try and get some photo's this weekend as I have a showjumping Compition on, I will post those for you to critique.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Your toe is turning out, and your foot is a little far up the stirrup...
but you two look fantastic! I have an Arab/Welsh also, they make great little jumpers, huh?

VB


----------



## WoodvillePark (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you every one!
I know I jave to work with my toes! They annoying me soooo much!!


VanilliaBean yes some of them are very good little jumpers.

Since Archie was 2 month's old he was out doing led rein shows and he even got to do some Royals! And then he was sold to an endurance home and did a bit of that, then more showing this time riding and then again got to royal's, then he got sold and just sat in the paddock for about 2 years then we got him and taught him how to jump.

Archie has done a bit of traveling around Australia. He was born in Sdyney, went to Tasmina then to South Australia, back to Tasmina the he came to Victoria.

I will post some picture's of Archie not likeing dazzels boards tomorrow.


----------



## WoodvillePark (Jan 12, 2011)

Okay this is the real Archie when he see's dazzel boards.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

better start schooling over those things. over and over and over again until it's boring. blue ones, green ones, brick ones, flower covered ones!


----------



## WoodvillePark (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes we do nearly every day! Except everytime he will always just have to have a look even though you have jumped them a million times before! I will post picture from this weekend on Monday as I have an showjumping event.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Make sure you're really sitting back and driving with your legs to those scary fences. If you get up into 2 point too early, he'll think you've left it all to him and most horses will opt for "no" in that case.


----------



## WoodvillePark (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes MyBoyPuck all my friends get in to there 'two point' way to early. I like to sit back for every fence it makes me feel like I' in more control. I will post some pictues of today tomorrow. Warning before every one yells at me because of my relese (Cause today Archie was being very naughty so I didn't get a chance to really relese much) So just read this before hand.


----------



## Khemoyian (Jul 7, 2011)

Concerning your first photos. Your pony has a lovely reach with his head and neck. He really uses over the fences so don't be afraid to give him a bigger release.


----------



## Fudgelove (Jul 10, 2011)

You guys are a great team! In some pictures your seat could be closer to the saddle. The last thing I noticed is try putting your stirrup closer to your toe from the angle it looked a bit far back. You guys are amazing though!!!


----------

